# POTD- The chipper works !



## Alcap (Apr 3, 2022)

After bringing the used Brush Bandit 100 in the garage , finding that water entered the intake cracking #4 cylinder . With the help of a “ Ford Guy “ friend he was able to determine that there were a few car blocks made the same as my 2.3 L industrial engine . Found a turbo motor in unknown condition sitting for years in a fellows garage . Took a chance and installed “as is “ . Still didn’t put the front pulleys and radiator on until I ran it for a minute or so just in case . After putting those on I pulled it out of the garage ran it for about 10 minutes then enga the chipper . As soon as it start turning 2 hydraulic hoses started leaking . Made them up with old stock hose with “ field attached “ fittings . It still needed about 4 gl of hydraulic oil to get both feeder drive rollers working. Couldn’t resist putting something in , about 3 in branch , with the chute it looked like a confetti machine lol . I’m going to order a carb kit at times the inlet seat hangs up and gas starts dripping , the gaskets must be damaged . I’m going to fix any cracks in the sheet metal , rust and then paint it before putting the covers back . Using the turbo motor NA I’ll have a lower compression engine not counting the camshaft might being different it might make less HP then the industrial motor but this isn’t for a business just for my use . It states 12” chipping but ill be using it for much smaller , bigger stuff will be for camp firewood for soft wood , hardwood will go to my son to use at his houses wood stove


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 3, 2022)

I got to do some logging work yesterday also cap . Drug about 30 large logs to the back yard near the pit . Now to saw them up and split them . Poplar for campwood , oak and maple for next years firewood .


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 3, 2022)

Even with the engine swap it's a beast. Be supper careful it will eat anything it gits  a hold of including hands and arms. Most operator will kind of throw a limb in and not be touching the limb at all when the feed rollers pick up the limb. It will make short work of a brush pile. Good save.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 3, 2022)

This is one of the things I love about this site. Somehow it gives me hope when I see various machinery that is tossed by a company and picked up by a hobbyist before it’s too far gone by rust and corrosion and put back to work.

good job Alcap.


----------



## Alcap (Apr 3, 2022)

Nutfarmer I think the chippers like your talking about were the ones that you could see the rotating drum . I’ve used them before the slang term for that style is “ chuck & duck “ lol . This one uses two infeed rollers driven my hydraulic motors with a safety bar at the opening , pull out engages the roller , a center “ neutral” and if pushed forward it will reverse the rollers .


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 4, 2022)

Cap ! FWIW . The neighbor is getting a large pine cut down right now . I just witnessed 2 12" diameter branches being fed into the " bandit " at the same time . The engine hiccuped but turned them into mulch in seconds . I think you have a keeper on hand !


----------



## Alcap (Apr 4, 2022)

Must have been a much larger version then this . It’s supposed to be able to chip 12” though I can’t imagine that. These pictures are the day I brought it home and the day the chute came off to fit in the garage door


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 5, 2022)

Brush bandit intimidator was on the side .


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 14, 2022)

Alcap said:


> After bringing the used Brush Bandit 100 in the garage , finding that water entered the intake cracking #4 cylinder . With the help of a “ Ford Guy “ friend he was able to determine that there were a few car blocks made the same as my 2.3 L industrial engine . Found a turbo motor in unknown condition sitting for years in a fellows garage . Took a chance and installed “as is “ . Still didn’t put the front pulleys and radiator on until I ran it for a minute or so just in case . After putting those on I pulled it out of the garage ran it for about 10 minutes then enga the chipper . As soon as it start turning 2 hydraulic hoses started leaking . Made them up with old stock hose with “ field attached “ fittings . It still needed about 4 gl of hydraulic oil to get both feeder drive rollers working. Couldn’t resist putting something in , about 3 in branch , with the chute it looked like a confetti machine lol . I’m going to order a carb kit at times the inlet seat hangs up and gas starts dripping , the gaskets must be damaged . I’m going to fix any cracks in the sheet metal , rust and then paint it before putting the covers back . Using the turbo motor NA I’ll have a lower compression engine not counting the camshaft might being different it might make less HP then the industrial motor but this isn’t for a business just for my use . It states 12” chipping but ill be using it for much smaller , bigger stuff will be for camp firewood for soft wood , hardwood will go to my son to use at his houses wood stove


2300 OHC Ford, really good motor, I used to race them, turn 8500 RPM with a stock crank, A neighbor has a log splitter powered by one.


----------

